# SAT>IP-Client für (Gentoo) Linux

## l3u

Hallo allerseits!

Meine Sat-Installation daheim schaut momentan so aus, dass ich von einem Quattro-LNB in einen Multiswitch gehe, und von da aus mit zwei Sat-Kabeln in mein Wohnzimmer. Davon wird momentan auch nur eines benutzt. Für später (Kinder werden groß etc.) hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich über SAT>IP gehe (genügend Ausgänge hat der Multiswitch ja noch frei), weil in jedem Zimmer eine doppelt aufgelegte Gigabit-fähige Netzwerkdose ist (und ich keine potenziell nie genutzten Sat-Kabel überall hinziehen wollte).

Zu dem Zweck gibt es ja derzeit Sat>IP-Server wie den Kathrein EXIP 414/E. Und auch Fernseher, die das von Haus aus können, z. B. von Panasonic.

Aber wie sieht es mit Abspielsoftware für Linux aus? So weit ich weiß, gibt es Apps für Android und irgendwelche Windows-Player. Scheinbar kann VLC auch SAT>IP abspielen. Mir ist aber nicht ganz klar, ob sich das auf das Abspielen von SAT>IP-Streams bezieht, die direkt vom Satellit kommen, oder auch auf solche von so einem Server (gibt es da überhaupt einen Unterschied?). Bzw. wie sieht es mit tvheadend aus? Das scheint ja auch dafür passend zu sein?

Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit?

----------

## musv

TV-Headend sollte es können. Allerdings bin ich bei TV-Headend gnadenlos gescheitert, als ich Diseqc (2 Satelliten) und Multicable zum Laufen kriegen wollte. Außerdem musst du die Senderlisten (und alles andere auch) über ein Webfrontend administrieren. 

VDR kann Sat->IP über ein Plugin. Kodi kannst du dann als Frontend für VDR nehmen. 

Achtung: VDR ist ziemliches Gefrickel. Aber wenn es einmal richtig läuft, dann ist es durchaus genial. Ich hab VDR mit Kodi seit ca. 5 Jahren im Einsatz.

----------

## l3u

Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich, um mit vlc SAT>IP abspielen zu können, erstmal tvheadend einrichten muss, dass dann den Stream zur Verfügung stellt, der dann per VLC angezeigt wird?

----------

## musv

Jein. Prinzipiell kannst du über VLC und auch mplayer den Tuner Deiner TV-Karte direkt ansteuern. Sehr komfortabel ist das aber in der Regel nicht. Ob mit der direkten Ansteuerung Sat->IP geht, weiß ich nicht, hätte da aber meine Zweifel.

Komfortabler, wenn auch wesentlich aufwändiger einzurichten, ist die Client-Server-Variante. 

Gängige Backends unter Linux:

TV-Headend

VDR

Myth-TV

Die Backends lässt du dort laufen, wo Deine TV-Karte installiert ist. Die Backends übernehmen die Senderorganistion, Timeshift, Aufnahmen  usw. und liefern Dir einen Stream. 

Den Stream kannst du dann mit einem Client abgreifen. Für TV-Headend gibt's ein Plugin, VDR hat Xineliboutput oder HD-Softdevice. Mit Myth-TV kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus. Mit Mplayer und VLC kannst du die Streams auch direkt abgreifen. Die wohl optisch schönste und komfortabelste Lösung ist Kodi, das über Plugins ebenfalls auf die o.g. Backends zugreifen kann. 

Das letzte komfortable Standalone-Programm, was sowohl Backend als auch Frontend in sich vereinte, war TVTime. Allerdings hat die Software nie den Sprung in die Digital-TV-Ära geschafft und ist damit vor ca. 10 Jahren gestorben.

----------

## l3u

 *musv wrote:*   

> Die Backends lässt du dort laufen, wo Deine TV-Karte installiert ist.

 

Genau die gibt es ja aber bei SAT>IP gar nicht, weil die IP-Bereitstellung ja der SAT>IP-Server macht, der ein Standalone-Gerät ist. Also wäre in dem Fall dann der Client quasi Server für sich selber? Oder braucht es dann überhaupt einen Server? Ich weiß ja nicht, wie man einen SAT>IP-Server (also das extra Kästchen) anspricht?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

Du nimmst TV-Headend als Verteiler im Netzwerk. Nur der TV-Headend Server spricht direkt mit dem Sat>IP Receiver. Alle Endgeräte sprechen dann mit dem TV-Headend Server und holen sich von dort den TV-Stream.

Am besten ist es, du schaust dir mal den TV-Headend Userguide an. Dort steht auch drin wie man mit Sat>IP Receivern umgeht.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab hier im Wohnzimmer VDR laufen mit ner DVBS2 dual Karte von digital devices, also zwei SAT Kabel dran.

Als distri läuft yaVDR. Früher hatte ich das unter gentoo selber gebaut.

Da yaVDR aber inzwischen alles bietet was ich brauche und ich wenig Zeit habe nutze ich die.

Ist in ner Stunde aufgesetzt, wenn man nur die Basisfunktionalität nutzt.

Im Schlafzimmer hab ich nen Raspi2 mit openElec und Kodi als Client am VDR. 

Wenn die kleinen mal größer sind und auch auch ne Glotze brauchen, falls man dann noch ne Glotze hat  :Smile: ,

bekommen sie auch nen Raspi mit nem Monitor.

VDR nutze ich seit gut 10 Jahren und bin super zufrieden. Besonders cool finde ich das permashift plugin.

Und die Akzeptanz in der Familie ist auch von Anfang an super.

Bevor ich hier aber jetzt zu viel schwärme, hör ich lieber auf   :Embarassed: 

----------

## l3u

Erfahrungen von nem anderen Familien-Papa sind genau das, was ich diesbezüglich brauche ;-)

Also bei deinem Setup fungiert yaVDR dann als SAT>IP-Server, und ein Raspberry Pi mit OpenElec und Kodi als SAT>IP-Client, sehe ich das richtig?

----------

## musv

yaVDR ist eine auf Ubuntu basierende Distri mit zahlreichen Scripten und Helfertools, die die Einrichtung von VDR stark erleichtern sollen. Hilfe bekommst du zu VDR generell und yaVDR im Besonderen im vdr-portal. Ich hatte da auch schon ein paar Konversationen mit ein paar yaVDR-Entwicklern. VDR selbst kommt schon mit haufenweise Plugins daher, die du aber fast alle nicht brauchst. Theoretisch kannst du auch VDR als Frontend hernehmen. Allerdings sieht das nicht gerade hübsch aus. Und ich glaub, Kodi hat auch den besseren Deinterlacer.

Statt OpenElec nimmt "man" mittlerweile wohl eher Libreelec (Klick 2). Wichtig ist da eigentlich, dass du das VNSI-Addon benötigst, über das der Zugriff auf den VDR-Server realisiert wird. Zumindest unter reinem Gentoo muss man das Addon über ein separates Paket installieren.

Da du den Familienpapa ansprichst:

Ich hab alles auf einem Rechner (Server + Client) installiert mit reinem Gentoo. VDR ist als Vanilla-Version ziemlich komplex zu konfigurieren - je nach Senderquelle. Und Kodi ist mehr eine Mischung aus Alpha- und Betastatus. Wenn dann mal der HTPC für 'ne Woche aufgrund der Update-Arbeiten ausfällt, kann das schon zu familiären Spannungen führen. 

Gerade bei Kodi rate ich Dir deshalb auch, das Home-Verzeichnis, in dem die Kodi-Konfiguration abgelegt wird zu vergitten, damit du die Einstellungen auch wieder schrittweise zurücksetzen kannst, wenn irgendwelche Einstellungen gerade mal wieder was zerschießen.

----------

